# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشيرة العواملة

## احساس المطر

عشيرة العواملة 




عشيرة العواملة من عشائر السلط الكبرى ، تسمت باسمها محلة ( حارة ) العواملة ، وقد تحدثت كتب العشائر عن العواملة كالآتي :

1. كتاب قبائل بني قيس القديمة والحديثة لمؤلفه أحمد موسى صالح فسفوس :

ومن العشائر القيسية في السلط التي خرجت من جبل الخليل أو التي ترتبط بعشائر القيسية :

العواملة : ترتبط بعشيرة العملة في بيت أولا الخليل ، ويرجعهم العميد المؤرخ محمد نمر العملة إلى جذام القحطانية ، وهناك رأي يقول بأن العملة إخوة لأبي دارهم في دورا الخليل.



2. كتاب جذور في التاريخ القبائل العربية القديمة والحديثة لمؤلفه أحمد موسى صالح فسفوس :



العواملة : قدم جدهم أحمد من القسطل في فلسطين وكان يلقب بالعامل إلى برج الخيار بالسلط وهي مجمع لأربعة عشر عائلة مسيحية ومسلمة متحالفة وزعامتهم في دار حمدان الذين جاء جدهم أحمد الحمداني من حلب فتوزع أولاده في الأردن وفلسطين ، فقسم في السلط والآخر ذهب إلى صانور ( جنين ) بفلسطين وهم آل جرار .



3. كتاب تاريخ شرقي الأردن وقبائلها لفردريك ج بيك ، تعريب بهاء الدين طوقان

العواملة : يقال إنهم كانوا في السابق يقطنون في القسطل ، قدم جدهم أحمد منذ 200 سنة تقريبا ( 1730 م ( ونزل برج الخيار أحد أبراج قلعة الصلت ( السلط ( ويقدر عددهم ب550 نسمة ونسبهم كما يلي: 

أحمد الملقب بالعامل ـ حمدان ـ أحمد ، ولداه

الأول مصطفى وأولاده1. سليم

2. بشير ـ عبدالرحمن ـ محمد

3. محمد

4. سالم



الثاني يوسف وأولاده

1. حمد ـ عليان ـ عبده 

2. كايد ـ أديب ـ نايف

3. حسين ـ محمد ـ أحمد

4. بركات




4. كتاب عشائر شمالي الأردن المنشور عام 1990 لمؤلفه محمود محسن فالح مهيدات ( إضافة بتاريخ 21/5/2007 ) 

يشير المؤلف إلى علاقة العواملة مع الشقران والجراروة ، وكذلك يشير إلى قسطل البلقاء جنوب زيزيا وليس قسطل فلسطين فهو يقول :

الشقران والجراروه : هم بطن من الصبر من غسان من القحطانية ، من نسل شقران بن عمرو بن حريم بن حارثة بن عدي بن عمرو بن مازن بن الأزد بن بنت بن مالك بن زيد بن كهلان بن سبأ من نسل قطان ، .... نزحزا بعد خراب سد مأرب إلى بلاد الشام واستقروا في القسطل من البلقاء شرقي الأردن ، زقال السويديذكر الحمداني أن في البلقاء طائفة منهم وفي اليرموك الجم الغفير .... 

وعندما ثارت منطقة الكرك على العثمانية عام 1080 هـ ، 1669 م امتدت إليهم الثورة فقاتلهم الأمير يوسف آغا النمر حاكم نابلس ، وقام بترحيل العشائر التي شاركت في الثورة إلى مناطق مختلفة من فلسطين وكان نصيب الشقران منطقة اللجون ومرج بن عامر وجنين في فلسطين ، وعين شيخهم زين الشقران أميرا عليهم وذلك ليأمن جانبهم ويكبح جماح غضبهم ، وقد انفصل عنهم في القسطل عدد من أفراد العشيرة واتجهوا إلى معان والكرك والبلقاء ، وبعد موت الشيخ زين نزل ولده الشيخ مصطفى في عرابه ، وانتقلوا فيما بعد إلى بلاد حارثة ، أما الشيخ صالح فبقي في عرابه ، ومن أبناء الشيخ صالح تفرعت دار عبد الهادي والظاهر وعشاف ، ومن ذرية الشيخ جرار تفرعت دار جرار ، ومنهم الجراروة ، وبعد أكثر من خمسين عاما خرج من عرابه ثلاثة إخوة اتجهوا نحو إيدون من أعمال إربد ، ورحل احدهم إلى البلقاء والثاني إلى جبل العرب في سوريا ، وفي إيدون التقى الشقران بالصقار والسلمان والذيابات ، وبعد حادثة الشياب والصقار رحلوا إلى راحوب ومنها إلى الشجرة ، واستقروا أخيرا في الرمثا في منتصف القرن الثامن عشر ، ويعرف الذي قدم إلى الرمثا باسم درعان ، وقيل إن اسمهم مشتق من لون بشرتهم فهم أصحاب لون أشقر . وبعد احتلال صانور مركز آل جرار من قبل الأرتاك وتدميرها عام 1830 اتجه قسم من آل جرار إلى قرية عين ماهل أما الباقي فقد اتجه إلى نابلس ، ثم من عين ماهل اتجهوا إلى البلقاء ثم إلى قرية زحر في قضاء إربد ، ومنها إلى عمراوة ثم إلى الرمثا في نتصف القرن التاسع عشر ، وفي بداية القرن العشرين رحل علي عقلة جرار إلى البويضة وعرف أبناؤه بالجراورة واستقروا فيها ولحق بهم عدد من أهالي الرمثا منهم مفلح حسين الداوود ومفلح المياس وبعض أقاربهم .

ولهم أقارب في بيت راس هم الخيلات ، وفي السلط يدعون العواملة ، وفي ريمه في حوران سوريا وجاسم يدعو الجرو.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Smile:

----------

